# Durchsichtigen Hintergrund für Symbolschriften auf dem Desktop



## goela (1. September 2002)

Betriebsystem:   Windows XP
Darstellungsart: Windows klassisch oder Windows XP (macht keinen Unterschied)

Problem:
Ich möchte "meinen" durchsichtigen Hintergrund für Symbolschriften wieder!!!!

Die Option:


> Arbeitsplatz/Eigenschaften/Erweitert/Systemleistung auf Einstellungen - Unten in der Auswahlliste dann "Durchsichtigen Hintergrund für Symbolschriften auf dem Desktop" auswählen


ist gesetzt!

Tritt nur bei meinem Profil auf (vielleicht zuviel verstellt?)! Bei dem anderen Benutzerprofil funktioniert es tatellos!

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## Son-Goku (9. September 2002)

Ich kann dir zwar bei win xp nicht helfen habe aber ein tool gefunden das genau das was du willst erzwingt du findest es untr 

http://www.zdnet.de

es heißt Transparent Icons

es nimmt auch nicht viel leistung weg


----------



## goela (9. September 2002)

Besten Dank für Deine Antwort! Das Tool werde ich mir downloaden, da ich dies dann bei WIN98SE verwenden kann.

Bei XP ist dies "serienmässig" drin! Doch aus irgendeinem Grund hat es nicht mehr funktioniert! Meine anderen Benutzerkonten haben funktioniert!

Also war die einzige logische Schlussfolgerung, das Profil zu kopieren und dann altes Löschen und neues anlegen. Programmgruppe und Desktop in neue Gruppe kopiert! Ein paar Einstellungen manuell noch durchgeführt und schon habe ich mein altes Profil mit funktionierender transparenter Symbolschrift.


----------

